# 2017/2018 HSS928ATD or AWD



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone know if the upcoming year model for the 928 will have or may have as an option an hour meter? Thanks 

Dave


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] would be the best bet to answer that. I think it won't (it is only available on the Canadian 928). For the US market only the 1332ATD has it.....


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

i just talked to robert he said the Hss928ATD is going to be the same no changes


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess one can buy an hour meter for an HSS1332ATD and install it on any HSS model keeping in mind that the wiring harness may need to be changed or modified as needed, also the dash will need to be modified to mount the meter....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Any single wire hour meter will fit the bill. Couple wraps around the spark plug wire and you are good to go. Make sure that it reads RPMS AND hours.

I added a hardline meter to my hss928 and both of my Honda eu generators.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Any single wire hour meter will fit the bill. Couple wraps around the spark plug wire and you are good to go. Make sure that it reads RPMS AND hours.
> 
> I added a hardline meter to my hss928 and both of my Honda eu generators.


I have done the same on my 724ATD and Honda EU2000. Honda parts dept often carry 3rd party ones. But watch out as some don't have replacement batteries. You just toss the whole thing away. I tried once to disassemble one and replace it, but the case was so well glued it was impossible.

Good luck.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, for $70 my local dealer/servicer is gonna put an hour meter on for me prior to delivery. Any comments on the heavy duty skid shoe accessories, just so I don't ground it out? Since outside a lot, I figured a Honda cover might be a good idea. Anyone think I ought to cover it with an insulated blanket of sorts as well in between use? I'm thinking the track version will allow me to come off the driveway, lift the auger, and make a nice path for the dogs around the back of the house without damaging the grass throughout the winter. Still concerned a little about it "walking" up two 7" steps but with the variable speed my guy says no problem. At worst, I'll buy a ramp or two.

Any feedback Sure would be appreciated, gonna make the long term investment in a Honda .....

Ps: my Florida house, hurricane proofed, made it through Irma unscathed....now if we can just get water.....

Delta


----------

